# What kind of rizla do you use?



## tester (Dec 18, 2009)

Just wondering what kind of rizla you prefer!


----------



## zipflip (Dec 18, 2009)

rizla :huh:  i heard this term before?  its wat you call rolling papers over there if im correct. or a brand of rolling papers,no?
 it was an old friend on here who explained the rizla thing to me but can recall wat for sure anymore lol.


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

:huh:


----------



## Locked (Dec 18, 2009)

How about a poll to see who the hell knows what a rizla is?? Because I am clueless.....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 18, 2009)

:yeahthat: :goodposting:


----------



## Locked (Dec 18, 2009)

This is courtesy of Wiki..."Rizla rolling papers are available in a range of thicknesses and sizes, indicated by the colour of the packaging. Rizla is the world's number one selling brand of rolling papers and is available in over 120 countries worldwide."

wow number one brand and I never heard of it....I guess I live in a cave....


----------



## zipflip (Dec 18, 2009)

i thought it was rolling papers.
hey hamster. remember NewBud?  he was teh one who explained that to me too. first time he asked me that too i was like :huh:


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

I thoght zig zag held that honor?


----------



## zipflip (Dec 18, 2009)

zig zag? the paper? honor? :huh:


----------



## Locked (Dec 18, 2009)

Near me it's ez wider...and yeah I remember NewBud...he was cool...


----------



## the chef (Dec 19, 2009)

:d


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 19, 2009)

I use flavored cyclones which now thanks to obama are banned from being sold...I have a big stash though hehe...sneaky dog..


----------



## biggerbuds (Dec 19, 2009)

i like to use red rizla


----------



## Alistair (Dec 19, 2009)

I use Zig Zag white, with gold lettering.  I remember using Tops in the way distant past, when we couldn't get anything else.  Those are like rolling with cardboard...stiff.


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 16, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I use flavored cyclones which now thanks to obama are banned from being sold...I have a big stash though hehe...sneaky dog..


 
I dont know what flavored cyclones are. What are they? Also, do you know which bill he signed to put a stop to the sale of them?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 16, 2010)

Nothing beats a nice pair of rizlas


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Nothing beats a nice pair of rizlas



Yeah I dated this stripper once who had a really nice set of rizlas....


----------



## leafminer (Mar 16, 2010)

Zigzag Edicion especial conmemorativa.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 19, 2010)

I may be wrong but I don't think they sell Rizzlas in the states...  I use Rizzlas when I go to Amsterdam though...:hubba:  I grew up using Zig Zag whites  and Club rice papers.  Lately I really like the RAW papers and Elements is another brand that is really top notch.  I'm cool with just about any thin hemp or rice paper that allows me to taste more of my bud and less of the paper...

Peace!


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 19, 2010)

french lights


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 19, 2010)

Any style Zags long as they're 1.0's.

Used to get Rizlas back in the early 70's.  Wasn't too impressed--they were bed-sheet sized and not my huckleberry.


----------



## dinkiefeet (Mar 19, 2010)

personally i use siver rizla mainly but when i want to spend money on better papers i buy unbleached RAW papers (not chemically whitened) taste smoother to me.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 19, 2010)

I have Zig-Zag 1 1/4 ultra thin. I don't like the taste. I'm going to try a rice paper next I think. I never heard of rizla either.


----------



## Graywolf (Mar 19, 2010)

Raw!

GW


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 19, 2010)

I like the Zig Zag orange slow burning papers.  I like the way they roll.  Never heard of Rizla either. So I should I vote no preference?


----------

